# , :    4  () 2009 .

## .

*,* *      4  () 2009*.        .            2-    .            !

         ,        


 ,        ,     .    "     050",  ,     ?


  ,      ,         2010    .

----------


## .

**  
1.  .  1 (   22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115)    31 .    .    

2.     .  2    22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115)    31 .    .    

3.      3    22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115)    31 .    . 

4.     .  4    22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115)    31 .    . 

5.    .  5    22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115)    31 .    . 

6.     .  24-31  4/99.   31 .    . 

  ,             3,4,5   . 

  ,       ,      3,4  5    . (.3     22.07.2003 N 67)


**  
1.    ,  4- (    22.12.2004 . N 111  .     13.04.2009  92) -   15 .     . 

2.       . -1151001 (    15.10.09 N 104)    20 .    . [COLOR="Red"]

3.       2009 .  1110018 (    29.03.2007 N -3-25/174@) -   20 .    .

4.    . -1152004 (    13.04.2006 N 65 ( .     19.12.2006 N 180) -   1 . *  ,    * .    .

5.    . -1153005    95  16.09.08  -   1 . *  ,   * .    .

6.        - 1 .    .        *      !*

7.      . -1151006 (    16.12.2009 N 135)  29  (.. 28  ).    .  !

8.          ,    .  -1151065 (    27.02.2006 N 30)    30 .    .          .        

9.       ,    .  -1151046 ( 29.12.2007 N 163)    30 .    .          ,   - 1 .

10.       . -1152026 (    20.02.2008  27)    - 30 .    .

11.                           2009 .   2-. *      2-  !*     2-     .   - 1 

** 

1.  -  .     .      

2.   (    ,      5  2007 .  204,  .  27.03.2008  182) -   20 


  ,    ()   (     10  2007 .  62),   ,   .         ()!    .

----------


## .

:Smilie:

----------

> *,* *      4  () 2008*. 
> 
>   ,      ,         2010    .


  4 ()2009.

      2008.,    2009.,?
      ,  ????.....

----------


## .

,

----------

( 1,  2  ..)   -   ((

----------


## stas

**, ,  .

----------

! .,       .        !     ,  ,  !
   .       !  ::    !

----------

.   !!! 
,        ? 
                 (..   -),      ( )???

----------


## .

>

----------

!!!     .  .     ?

----------


## .



----------

30 ,       ?
          ,          .  ,   ?     30            . 
  :    - , ..         -      ?

----------


## .

> 30 ,


 



> .


         .     ,        .
   2009     .  2010

----------

.       2009  30   ?      1       2010

----------


## .

**,       .     .   ?  :Frown:

----------

!
, ,   , -       ,      ,       ?

----------


## .

**,            :Embarrassment: 
       .

----------

!
,        ,           -4?)

----------

,   :Big Grin:     )

----------

, -     -?) ( 1 )

----------

** 
            ?     ,   - .

----------


## .

> ,        ,           -4?)


  -   ?          4-  :Wink:        .           ,     .
:      ,    .

----------

> -   ?          4-        .           ,     .
> :      ,    .


 :Wow: ,       :Redface:

----------


## krs4

,,       2009  ,   .        ,   ,/      ,.  .      .  ,   .   ,  .
  ,         2009 ?(115058,1152017,1151065,1151046)    ,    . ,    ,              , ..   2009) .

----------

.

----------


## krs4

.

----------

:
"  ,          3   ,   ,   ,       ,   ."
  ,  ""   ?

----------

:
1.   3        94?
2.   .  4    ,    /  (/ ,  ),           1?

----------


## .

1.     ,

----------


## vai182

,     -    :
-    ? -         .
-    ?
-   ?

----------


## .



----------


## cleose

11 ,      ..?       ?

----------


## .

,       10   .
     ,        ,            :Embarrassment:

----------


## Anna123

4.18.2 ()      2009 ?

----------

- ,          -?

----------


## .

14 .

----------

!

----------


## Anna123

- ?
    (  )  -,  ,    
  -   - -           13 ,        13

----------


## Maxi1mus

, , ,    2009 .     :
  16  2009 . (  ),     ,  ,        +        :       ,     .   (). 
   !

----------

15- ?

----------


## .

14

----------

> 


      ,       ?    ,    ?  ,    ,       ,     .       .

----------

> 2.   .  4    ,    /  (/ ,  ),           1?


    .  ,     (    1),   ,     . :   ,   ,   ,     ,   .   .

----------


## .

> ,       ?


   ,         .       10          :Frown:

----------


## Maxi1mus

> , , ,    2009 .     :
>   16  2009 . (  ),     ,  ,        +        :       ,     .   (). 
>    !


, !

----------

> ,         .(


    ,       ,   .   10        .

----------


## pgkt

-    ?     ,    ?

----------


## vanya09

, !
    !
,    : 
   2    . .    1,   "  ".
  ?
 .
 :Frown:

----------


## Larik

> -    ?     ,    ?


.          .

----------


## vanya09

.  :Frown:

----------


## Larik

*vanya09*,      1,  .

----------

,    28?   ??     ?    ,              ,    .     .      ,       ,              ?

----------

> ,    28?   ??


 



> ?    ,              ,    .     .      ,       ,              ?


  ,   
,  **  
 :Smilie:

----------


## .

> . .





> 


     ?       :Embarrassment:

----------

> !!!     .  .     ?


   !
    -  ,           -! !     ,   .     / - .  () .     .     1-, .   02  1 "  "   ( ),   , ,   .   8  .  , .       pdf417,    !   7 ,     ! :Wow:  :Frown:  ..     ,    2   02 (),       :Frown:  ,  ?       ,      ""..   - -   ..

----------


## .

> - -   .

----------

> 


,   . ,   . ,  12-    ""    -   .   ,   . :yes:

----------

,     . 
 .3. ,      ,         2009 

   11.01   ,     (   ),

----------


## .

> .3. ,      ,         2009


      ,       10       .

----------


## natpol

> . -1152026 (    20.02.2008  27)    - 30 .    .


*.*,      ,    ,    2010 ?
:   !   !

----------


## .

2010 ,  2009

----------

?   20 ?

----------


## .

, - .   ,       ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Maxi1mus

> , , ,    2009 .     :
>   16  2009 . (  ),     ,  ,        +        :       ,     .   (). 
>    !


   ?  :Frown:

----------

> , - .   ,       ?


     11 ,      21.    ,     20.       20  ,      . ,  ?       -    ...
..   ,    ? , ...

----------


## .

,   ,   .

----------


## Maxi1mus

> , , ,    2009 .     :
>   16  2009 . (  ),     ,  ,        +        :       ,     .   (). 
>    !


     . ,  :
http://www.r59.nalog.ru/document.php...&topic=mkjgg59

----------


## Maxi1mus

/

----------


## No_Fact

,       ...  .

----------


## .

*No_Fact*,              .

----------


## No_Fact

?   www.nalog.ru

----------


## .

,        ,         .

----------


## piv-piv

, ,    ,     15 ,    ,      ? 
  (        ?)  :Redface: .

----------

> , ,    ,     15 ,    ,      ?






> ?


     -  
   -  .
  ,

----------

!
, ,  .
        -- ( -),       ?

----------

** ,

----------

,  ,      ,       .     .  ?

----------

> 


    20000 .?

----------

> ** ,


 , !
      ,    40000     ?)))  ))  -?

----------

, 40 000 -   .              .

----------


## piv-piv

** ,  .  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## 78Ya

*.*,     ?  20  ?
.

----------


## .

.        ,

----------

> 20  ?

----------


## 78Ya

*.*,      :Wink: 
** ,    :yes:

----------

, , ,  .     :Smilie: 
    ?
 -    , 1 .
     (   ?),   - 20000  (   ?)   17500  (  ?)
     ?

----------

> 17500


   , ..  20000



> - 20000


 
      (, ,   ..),

----------

,  , -  ,    10000   :Smilie: 
    140 000 
              30 000 
              (  1 ) 89 000 
     ?    ?   ,         ( 
   .

----------

**, ,    
 
 - 4  ,  -  5  7 
 , "  "
  - ,   2,2%

----------

, , -    ,  !))))
 -       -     ,    ,   ?    ?)

----------

**,      -       :Big Grin:

----------

, ))))) )

, ,   -      !)

----------


## .

2,2

----------

., !)

----------


## logdog

, -    =(

----------


## Larik

*logdog*,     ?      .

----------


## Spb

> ,       10   .
>      ,        ,


http://www.klerk.ru/buh/news/170040/.     ?? :Hmm:  :Hmm:  :Hmm:  :Hmm:

----------


## SKELA22

, ,       ( 4-),    15 ,   ?    ?

----------

> ( 4-),    15 ,   ?

----------


## SKELA22

,  .

----------


## shev1980

! , ,    ,    ,    .    ? .

----------

.

----------


## shev1980

...        ...

----------

*shev1980*,   . 
 363.1-       ,    357-   ,     .

----------


## cleose

,   ,    (   )

----------


## 2006

*cleose*, http://www.gnivc.ru/Document.aspx?id=1438

----------

4     .       ,    ,   -   ,     .      .   .            . ,  .

----------


## .

> http://www.klerk.ru/buh/news/170040/.     ?


    .     ?

----------

!
, ,   ,  ,   ,   :

   ,  ,   ,   ,  .
,  ,      "-  "".      :


"-  
""

          ,          ,      ?

   "-
  "".

----------


## shev1980

"-  
""
       .

----------

shev1980, )

----------

.  ()    2009.       9 .   .   -  ,       . ,       ?

----------


## .

**,        .          . 
 -

----------

-,       -     !     ,   "" ...

----------


## leno4ka0309

> -,       -     !     ,   "" ...


 :Wow:       ??? -    ?  :Wink:

----------

18.01.2010      ??    ?? .

----------


## qwerty23

,         ,     ? , -      "....

----------


## leno4ka0309

> 18.01.2010      ??    ?? .


-     ,    18- .... :Big Grin:

----------

-  ..   ,    , ,     .       , ,  . 
  -   ,    .  .

----------


## .

,       :Frown:

----------


## qwerty23

> ,


      ?

----------


## Olga2309

,          ,   - ,  ? :Smilie:

----------


## .

,  .
*qwerty23*,      . -  , -

----------


## qwerty23

> *qwerty23*,      . -  , -


     ,         .      ?

----------


## Olga2309

,        :Smilie:

----------


## Maxus

,        . . :yes: 
:   ,       .  :Frown:

----------


## .



----------


## malder123

,              (  12  2009)?

http://www.r78.nalog.ru/document_pri...134&topic=ns78 ,      1 ,       I    (..     1 . 2010),           4  2009.  ?   /     ? .

----------

,     12     129-  ""      -     -.    (  )     ,     ,   .

----------


## qwerty23

> 3.       2009 .  1110018 (    29.03.2007 N -3-25/174@) -   20 .    .


    ?             ?

----------


## .



----------


## Syndel

!   ,    .   ,       ""     .
   :          ?
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## cleose

1     ,    .( )

----------

.           -?      -?

----------

(  : 12.01.2010       31.12.2009  -7-6/730@)   ...

----------


## Galateya

,       ,     .        . .  ?

----------


## .

> : 12.01.2010     31.12.2009  -7-6/730@


 -   ,    -  -  .        .
       .



> .


 .    15 ,       .
**,

----------


## Galateya

, .

----------


## Rshtuni

> :
> "  ,          3   ,   ,   ,       ,   ."
>   ,  ""   ?


  .

-.      .

 ,     ?  .  1? .
   .  -?   ? 
, ,      ?

----------


## Rshtuni

...

----------

,  -.       .

----------


## aljas

!
-    (18 )      

    (20)    ,     ,  ,     .
  , ,  ,      1  2010 

 :Redface:

----------


## katze

> .


. 12     23.05.1996 N 763:
                        , ** .
. 3    15  2009 . N 104:
,      ,         2009 .
     ?

----------


## leno4ka0309

> 1     ,    .( )


!      :Big Grin:      1-????

----------


## .

*katze*,          .       .       ,     .      ,  ,

----------


## judiDV

! 
. - " " *24.02.10-*"  1/3      * 4  20010 ."*
  22.02.10   2009 .?!

----------

*judiDV*,  2009, .    - ,      -  4   20.02.  23.02,     27.02

----------


## judiDV

> *judiDV*,  2009, .    - ,      -  4   20.02.  23.02,     27.02


!   !!! :Redface:

----------

4   4      :Smilie:

----------


## .

,

----------


## 25

!
   , .     ?( ,   ).
   9- 7  11-     70.12.3-1.   ,      ?

----------

,   -4  . 
,    ,       .          ...
-     ,        ?
, .

----------

> -     ,        ?


190-
   01.01.2010

----------


## aljas

> !
>    , .     ?( ,   ).
>    9- 7  11-     70.12.3-1.   ,      ?



 !
1. - 1( )
2. ..    ,    .

----------

. 

 ,       ,            ,     ???

----------



----------


## SKELA22

, !
      "",        1 ?   2 
  " "?

----------


## Kostyanyk

!    ,  :
    (  )       .
       .
     .
    2009.  :Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

> , !
>       "",        1 ?   2 
>   " "?


  ,     3

----------


## .

> .


    ,   ,

----------


## GaliaK

2009         ?

----------

> !    ,  :
> ...
>      .


   , ,   .

----------


## Kostyanyk

. .  19

----------


## Kostyanyk

> ,   ,


.           "".

----------


## leno4ka0309

* !!!
 :    (   )       
: .   .... -    
                       .   .... - *

----------


## .

,     
   ,

----------


## leno4ka0309

> ,     
>    ,


  :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Taiiisss

11.01.2010 .   "  1        15.10.2009  104".  ?

----------

> . .  19


,         ?       .

----------


## jonka

!
, ,          (  ).
1.        ?         ? , ,    -      ...? 
2.              ?
.

----------


## .

1.      .     
2.   ,     .

----------

:   1        .       -?

----------


## fluffy

! ,          ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## 2006

4     ( )

----------


## 2007

,         ? .       ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .



----------

> [CENTER][B]
> 
> ** 
> 
>   ,    ()   (     10  2007 .  62),   ,   .         ()!    . 
> [/URL]

----------


## .



----------


## 2007

> 


  :Smilie:  .

----------


## Uli@

,  .     2009.     2009.    4 700 000 . ( ) ,         4 . 2009.?

----------

,   ?        20 ?

----------


## Medditerrian

> ,   ?        20 ?


  :  36       ( )  23     .

    :         8.0   7.7.

----------


## .

> :


     .            :Wink:

----------

25  .     .    ,          .

p.s.

----------


## Kroki

,   13 (,,), ,          . ,    , - .

----------


## lala07

> 


  :Wow: 
,    ,       ?       , ?
PS   ,  ...

----------

28 ()         (    ).
   5 ()    ,      (  ).

----------


## Sweetlane

...       2009   1 8.1 ...-      1.2 (    )...      ""      02  290,300,310...          ...???  :Frown:

----------


## Kostyanyk

19  .     . ,    .
    18  ..   . ,         .

----------

,  !!
       .
                      2009.        31 ,       2010.
:     ()      ,       1151001?

----------


## plushKa_61

, ...              ?               ?

----------


## plushKa_61

> ()      ,       1151001?


   .

----------


## 2006

> ...       2009   1 8.1 ...-      1.2 (    )...      ""      02  290,300,310...          ...???


        1 ,       4

----------


## Sweetlane

> 1 ,       4


 ... ,         4.,   1       :Redface:

----------


## aljas

!
     .  -  !!!!

----------


## aljas

> , ...              ?               ?



http://www.gazeta-unp.ru/articles.htm?id=150


http://www.rnk.ru/info/novaya_deklar...s_128119.phtml

----------


## plushKa_61

> http://www.gazeta-unp.ru/articles.htm?id=150
> 
> 
> http://www.rnk.ru/info/novaya_deklar...s_128119.phtml


  ,     ()

----------


## plushKa_61

(   )          ?

----------


## Andyko

,

----------

,    3,4,5  , ,  (1 ,  10 000 000  )

----------


## plushKa_61

> ,


,   :Redface:

----------


## Andyko

> 3,4,5

----------

> 2009         ?


     (   ): 
-  100 ..                           7   ..

-  100 ..  125 ..   20 

-  125 ..  150 ..   30 

-  150 ..  175 ..   38

-  175 ..  200 ..   45

-  200 ..  225 ..   60

-  225 ..  250 ..  75

-  250 ..  150

----------


## leno4ka0309

1   -  7.7    4 (    ).         -  ????

----------


## CAHbI4

,      (  3- ,  /,  ,         ,  3-   )    4-   ,         2009?? !

----------


## Larik

**

----------


## TALA04

...
   -     () ()-
 400.  ? -   ...

----------


## TALA04

!
 .

----------


## CAHbI4

25.      () ()    400.    ,         .

          ,   400

----------

> 


1.    ,  4- (    22.12.2004 . N 111  .     13.04.2009  92) -   15 .     .

 :Smilie:

----------

...
       - 1 .    .              !
 :Big Grin:

----------


## .

**,  ,    ?      :Wink:      ,    ,        . 
 :Wink:

----------

,    ,     ,       :yes:   :Cool: 
            ,       .

----------


## .

,  .         .

----------


## 2007

> .


 .     ,     . ,      .

----------

,        :Big Grin:

----------


## rabota

:  (     )   ?

----------


## .



----------

, -      ?      1, ..  2- ?    - ,    ?

----------

24?

----------


## NinaP

4  2009    ?
   ,    ?

----------

> 4  2009    ?
>    ,    ?


    ,       .    -        ...

----------


## Olani

-        ?

----------

> , -      ?      1, ..  2- ?    - ,    ?


   27   ,     -2  (   1)

----------


## NinaP

19  , ,

----------


## shev1980

> 4  2009    ?
>    ,    ?


  ,   ,    :yes:

----------


## shev1980

,   ,       .  29 .

----------


## NinaP

> ,   ,


     ,     :Big Grin:

----------


## Fedelta

17 (.) -

----------

,    ,,  ...
,     1 .7.7   xml

----------

?    .   ?    ?       .

----------


## .

,       ,        :Frown:

----------

#232-   ,  ,      .
 :Frown:

----------


## arven

, , ,   " "      ?     ,   ""    .

----------

, ,    2009       ( ),          28 ?

----------


## Nitka2003

> ,     12     129-  ""      -     -.    (  )     ,     ,   .


   ,     30 ?   .

----------


## aljas

> 4  2009    ?
>    ,    ?

----------


## aljas

> 4  2009    ?
>    ,    ?


,        !

----------


## verunia2003

4  .--               :Big Grin:

----------

!

----------


## .

?   :Embarrassment:

----------



----------

,       .

----------


## Nitka2003

> ,     30 ?   .


,   , !!!

----------

,    9  ,     9   ,     ?

----------


## .

9

----------


## K

17       - ?   ?

----------

*Nitka2003*,     , , ?

----------


## Na28ta

:Frown: .  ,         ,               , , ,     . , ,         :yes: .   . .

----------


## Nitka2003

> *Nitka2003*,     , , ?


  (), ,        ,  ,    .     ? ?    ?

----------

*Nitka2003*,    ?

----------


## Nitka2003

,  .  -   ,   ,  ,  ,      ,      .

----------


## Andyko

> ,


   ,    ?   :Wink:

----------


## Nitka2003

> ,    ?


  -.     .     ,   ,  !!!

----------

*Nitka2003*,        ,   ?

----------


## Nitka2003

> *Nitka2003*,        ,   ?


,

----------


## shev1980

> , ,    2009       ( ),          28 ?


. 28 .

----------


## shev1980

> ,  .  -   ,   ,  ,  ,      ,      .


  2009   .  1    .

----------


## .

.   ,        .     ,        .
  ,   .



> ,


 !   ,     ,  ,     ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## -

?

----------


## .

> .     ,   ,  !!


          .   ,             :Wink:

----------

> ?


    -     ,    -     -    .

----------


## p_olja

,        ?   ?     ?? 01 ?  :Cool:

----------


## .

.   .

----------


## DarkNorth

.  1 .   ,   ,      ,     pdf417     .     -...

 -   ?

----------


## -

)))

----------


## Nitka2003

[QUOTE=.;52587512].   ,        .     ,        .
  ,   .

 ,      ?  .  ,   .   ?     1 -   ,   ,   30 .




> ,     ,  ,     ?


  ,    ,       ,    .  ,    ?  ,  21  .    ?     .    -? 
       , .    ,  ,   ,  ,  .       ?

----------

> ?


.     __  - 8 



> ?


.
  - 3  -    -      ( 80  )

----------


## .

> ,


     ,       .              .     -

----------


## -7

> , .   ,  ,   ,  ,  .       ?


 ,  -    :Smilie:         ,  !!!       /.     ,   30 .

----------


## rempk

-2?

----------

?           .. .....,   ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## nat81

,          :Smilie: 
     ,     .        ,       . 
, ,      :Smilie: ,  110   3 (   )   120    (        )        , .          :Frown:            ???

----------


## __

**, 
   .

----------

> 


  2010     ...       26.11.2008 N 224-  1  2010     1  54     : 
"           () ,     (),     () ,     ,    ()     ".

        -            ...

 ""

----------

:Smilie: 
  -   .
  .

----------


## avk-olga

, :
       -     . 0800 "     " 
(0840)?
           -   ...

----------

2010  ?

----------


## aljas

> 2010  ?


    2009  -

----------


## aljas

> -2?


-  .
15     2009    -
    .,    (20 )

----------


## Mara_06

, ,    ,    ,       2 :Rotate:

----------


## saigak

.

----------


## .

,      :Embarrassment:

----------


## shev1980

> -2?


  29  ,  3  ...
 .

----------


## leno4ka0309

> -2?


   20- .  1 . :Big Grin:

----------


## rempk

> -  .
> 15     2009    -
>     .,    (20 )


     ,    .

----------

> ,    .


 .

----------


## rempk

,    ,   .

----------

?       .

----------


## .

.      1  ,     14

----------

,   2.1     014 3  -     14  2010 ?
         -11?

----------

> 2010     ...       26.11.2008 N 224-  1  2010     1  54     : 
> "           () ,     (),     () ,     ,    ()     ".
> 
>         -            ...
> 
>  ""


..   26.01.10  /  31.12.09 -       ,      2010 -          ?   ?      ?     ?

----------

.
 2010 .

----------

., 28.01,28.02,28.03- .  , 28.03-    ..-   ...

----------


## Lazy Sea

!!!         ,   ,       !!!!        !!!
 ...... .....  .... ....
       .   1        ....

----------


## Lazy Sea

> ., 28.01,28.02,28.03- .  , 28.03-    ..-   ...



 1       1 . 
      28   ,      .    28    . 
  ,           ,       .

----------

.        ?

----------


## Na28ta

.   ?     ,  .

----------

> 1       1 . 
>       28   ,      .    28    . 
>   ,           ,       .


         ,..   28.03  .....
    ,   4 . 2009.( ):
1.-6.
2.-2,6.
3.-1,4
4.-5,5.
   3,  2010.  ????

----------

1  2010     4  2009

----------

> 1  2010     4  2009


  ))))..  1 .              28.03    ?????

----------

1       12010
    2009

----------

> 1       12010
>     2009


..  28.03         2009????
,       ....

----------

> ..  28.03         2009????

----------

> 


    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

> .   ?     ,  .


  -,  .     ?

----------


## Na28ta

?        , ..   ,        ,    . 

         (      ,     ,   ,  2006  ),     ;            ,              , , ,  ,    :   ,    . ,       100.,       300 ...

----------

.,               1.2010.????- 1- ..      (  )  2010.  ....

----------

, ,      - 2009.  28/01/10,     ,     28.03.10?

----------


## -

?
,

----------


## .

,  ..   )

----------

, ,      - 2009.  28/01/10,     ,     28.03.10?

----------

> .,               1.2010.????- 1- ..      (  )  2010.  ....

----------

> , ,      - 2009.  28/01/10,     ,     28.03.10?


 28.03.2010

----------


## ...

,         2009 ,      .4, .3, .5???????
     ( - ). !  :yes:

----------


## stg

> , ,      - 2009.  28/01/10,     ,     28.03.10?





> 28.03.2010


  ......
    .
.      ,    ,         ?
      28.03.10?

----------


## .

*stg*,     .       .     -, -,

----------


## stg

> *stg*,     .       .     -, -,


, ,    .
     .
   :
, ,      ,   -      28 ?
          ?

----------


## .

- -  .      28

----------


## stg

> - -  .      28


 -  !!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
(  ,   )

----------


## shev1980

> ,         2009 ,      .4, .3, .5???????
>      ( - ). !


    ,   ...

----------

2007 .       3   ...     ,  (     )    ? 
      : 


 2010 . 


: 



 2010 . 

     : 


 2010 . 
 .

----------


## .

2010             .

----------

15.02.10,   ..
     2010 .?
       ,    2009 ,  /  ?
   . 
 ?
 3  ?

----------


## .

. .
  4,

----------

? 
   ?
 .

----------

... ... 
       2010,      ?

----------


## .

> ?


 -    .   ,     
        2009 ,     ?       ,     
 :Frown:

----------

,      ?        ?      - . . .

----------


## .

.

----------

,    :Smilie:

----------

> -,  .     ?


   (       ),     : , .     .       .     .     ??? , ...

----------


## .



----------


## Larik

**,   ,            ....     ?

----------

> 


   + ,    ?

----------


## saigak

> 


       ?

----------


## Lazy Sea

> + ,    ?



   ,     .       , ,         .         ,   ,     -?

 50  ,  ?  .     . ,      .   ,         ,

----------

[QUOTE=Lazy Sea;52611920]         ,   


        ?   ?

----------


## Lazy Sea

212 .     -,   :
      180    ,     ,   5%   ,       .    :      30%  ,    100 .       180       30%   ,     .   10%             (   )     181-       .         1000

----------


## .

*Lazy Sea*, -    100 .         ,      4     1 .

----------


## Lazy Sea

, ,    4 ...     .    .             ,  -, ...

----------

.       .  ,     ,

----------


## .

?    ,      ?

----------

> ?    ,      ?


 ,    ,      -

----------

.     .

----------


## ..

,             ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

, ,       2,  320-340     ?    1        -

----------

> **,   ,            ....     ?


,    ,          .

----------


## .

.        ,    ,        :Wink:

----------

, ,   .  ?

----------


## .



----------


## aljas

2009 .
    28  2010 .  N 16120.

   - 04              ?

 :Frown:

----------


## .

.

----------


## Lazy Sea

> .


,        ,    :Smilie: ))

----------


## aljas

> .


!
   .

----------


## firina1

?

----------

?   -?

----------


## Andyko

> ?

----------


## leno4ka0309

> :
>       ?



 -      ??? :quest:

----------


## Na28ta

,  5     (   )...

----------


## Andyko

> -      ?

----------


## Na28ta

> 


Andyko,   ,          :yes:  .   .

----------


## cassiopeya

,      - - 30 ? -      .

----------


## Andyko

*cassiopeya*, http://forum.klerk.ru/calendar.php?d...=2010-3-30&c=2

----------


## cassiopeya

> *cassiopeya*, http://forum.klerk.ru/calendar.php?d...=2010-3-30&c=2


 ,     ,

----------


## Andyko

383.          

1.             ,      .

----------


## Mela

,       ( 28   ) -   ,     ?    ?

----------


## .

,       ,

----------


## Aigulka

,       2010 .     . .   2009 .         , .

----------


## .

.

----------


## mariy201

,    2  2009      : "      22.07.2003  67"   : "      22.07.2003  67 (         14.11.2003.  475/102)" .          2   ,       ?  ,  ,     .
 , .

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## mariy201

?
     exel ,               2.     ,  2,        ,    3  2009       ???

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## Mela

> ,       ,


     ,  ...
,    ,      ( . 309 . 2),      ? ...

----------


## .



----------

!  -  ,  ,    .  15.02.10       ,        .  
 13  2009 . N 09-33/-.

----------


## .



----------

,    .       ,   .

----------


## Lazy Sea

> ,    .       ,   .


.      -     .   ,     ,      ?     ?     ? 
       ?      ?
     ,  ,   .     .

----------

.    ,   .     .    .      http://www.fcsm.nnov.ru/.    ,    ,       .        ,      .

----------


## Lazy Sea

> .    ,   .     .    .      http://www.fcsm.nnov.ru/.    ,    ,       .        ,      .


,    .     ,      ,     ?  ,   ...

----------

,          .          :Smilie:   (  )      .       ?

----------


## rempk

4. 2009.(, )   01  2010.
     .
  ?     -2?

----------

4   ,    ,      1  .

----------


## rempk

?

----------

,  2-3    ,      3-4 ,  17-      .   .

----------

,     2    .      ?   9           ...

----------


## Andyko

.
     ,       .

----------

2009 ?

----------


## .

.         :Frown:

----------


## 5

,         ,    ?  :Wow:

----------

?

----------


## shev1980

.

----------

9.       ,    .  -1151046 ( 29.12.2007 N 163)    30 .    .          ,   - 1 .



 4   ,    , ?

----------


## ira NEVA

> .


   ( ,  ).   :        ? (    !!!???).  !

----------


## Na28ta

> 9.       ,    . 
>  4   ,    , ?


     , ,      .

----------

(135  16.12.09)   ,       .     :, .1.1,  2,  1  2   02.

----------


## shev1980

> (135  16.12.09)   ,       .     :, .1.1,  2,  1  2   02.


   ,       ,  ,    , ,   ,     .    ,   ,  ,        !!!!

----------

?     ? ,  2007       .

----------


## .

.   2007

----------

,    ,   - -   ,      ?   2010    -   ?

----------


## .

,    -

----------

> ,    ,   - -   ,      ?   2010    -   ?


  .    .     www.gnivc.ru

----------

> .    .     www.gnivc.ru


     1 -    -,      ,     .
       ,    , ,     ...

----------

> ,    , ,     ...


       -.   .

----------


## .

** ,    ,      .

----------

!      ,       ! :Glasses:

----------


## Larik

** ,      ,      ....    .

----------

> .    .
>  !   ,      .      !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :Smilie:

----------

> .


        !

----------


## .

** ,     ,      2010    -.

----------


## .

> !


 ,      ?

----------

> ,      2010    -


  !     !     -.

----------


## .

** ,      ,  ?
  ,       . 
    ,   ,

----------

http://www.garant.ru/consult/nalog/229916/ -   :Type:

----------


## Andyko

> 


    :




> ,     :
>   ,        ,    -.

----------


## .

** ,  ,     ,          ?   :Wink:

----------

:yes:

----------

> ?


   ! !  :Big Grin:

----------


## NastasiaD

1-         .... .....
2-   
3-   "   ",    -          ,   : 
     ""  ,     ,  !
4 -    "" 
 1:   "    ,      ,
     -   " (,   ?)
 2: "    (  -),       " (   ,  ,   , ,    )

----------


## Andyko

,            ?

----------


## p_olja

, .       ,      ???   ?    ?

----------


## gritt

, ,       ,   1        -,     .  ?  ,    ,       ?

----------


## .

*gritt*,   -    .     ,

----------


## gritt

., ,    ,  ,     ,      - :Smilie:

----------

> , ,       ,   1        -,     .  ?  ,    ,       ?


    1    "   -".

----------


## gritt

> 1    "   -".


!  ,  ...,

----------

> *gritt*,   -    .     ,


    ,

----------


## Na28ta

...      -    :    ,      /,   ,    ,      -   ( -    , .. ,    ,        :Embarrassment: )...

----------


## .

*Na28ta*, -   -     .

----------


## Na28ta

.      :Frown: ,  , ,   . *.*,                    .        ,       ,     ...     ,  -   , ,  ,       :          ,     ,   ,   ,           ,    ... ,   ,    , ...

----------


## 2007

> .


    .
        ,     .   -   .  :Frown:

----------

,       !
  .     2009,  :
1.      ;
2.     ( 2 ,  ,  ,       );
3.  .

   30  10.    ?   ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## .

> .


   ?
    .     ,        :Wink:

----------

....   2 ( ,  -),       50

----------


## .

.

----------


## 1

"       ,    "      ,     :Redface: 
      2.1 "        "     -    2009 ,    .   .,        014   ? :Redface:

----------


## .

.

----------


## 1

> .


 :Redface:    1 8.1    ,         ?

----------


## .

,  ,     ,

----------

(. 3,     60 , . 2 . ) -     ?)))

----------

! ,    ,       1   02      014?      060?

----------


## Andyko

> ?)))

----------


## yuha-nv

.
    2009.     ,      .   . ,   ???
, ,

----------


## .

.

----------


## yuha-nv

? (    2009).

----------


## .

?

----------


## yuha-nv

,

----------


## 2007

> ,


  ?
      ?

----------


## yuha-nv

, .
  ,  /   ?     , , ?  ?  ,     ?       20 .    ?

----------


## yuha-nv

,    ,

----------


## .

.  , ,     ,   .    .        .      .
    .
,      20     15

----------


## yuha-nv

.      , ...
 -  ,  /   ?  - 2 ?     , , ?  ?  ,     ?

----------


## .

,   .

----------


## 2007

> - 2 ?


     ?

----------


## yuha-nv

,

----------


## grohott

,   - 2 ;     -     1 ..,  ,       -   4 .?

----------

!      .  -     ?  ?    .

----------


## Natalia M

> ,   - 2 ;     -     1 ..,  ,       -   4 .?


http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/_
      . .




> !      .  -     ?


 :yes: 



> ?


         /, /,   . ..  ,        ,     . - (  )   2-3 , -    .

----------

, .    -       (, ),  -  ,      1  20  ,   ???

----------

4-
     -

----------


## grohott

> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/_
>       . .



! :Smilie:

----------


## K

,        3 .  +, 3 .   + ?

----------


## saigak

> ,        3 .  +, 3 .   + ?


 :  -   + -  + . .

----------


## Na28ta

,   ... :   (  ) + ,  ,     ,        .         :Smilie: .     3- .,    . -  ,     .  .

----------

(7).  2008   .      60 .      2008.  34.    ,   2009   . .        20.,      24 .   "  "    .       .        ,     50.   . 3,4,5       ??

----------


## irina D

, ,              ?

----------


## Andyko

> . 3,4,5       ?

----------


## Folia

,  -2 ?

----------



----------


## Mimos_ka

""  

  .    .
      ,   ( 10)       .         ,      -  . ,        . 
    ,     ,           !      !
     ?        ,     ..       . 
   ?!
     "".

----------


## Larik

,   .     182....  9,       2009 ?

----------


## 2007

> ,   .     182....  9,       2009 ?


  . ,    .       .     .  :Wink:

----------


## vak

,       ...
    "   "  ,      -      ,    ...
 :  **        ?

----------


## saigak

.  2 .      ,   .

----------


## Na28ta

,   .      - -   "2 "...

----------


## vak

2    ....

 /:

_ 13.19   ,    ,     ,      ,   ,                    . ,     ,   2     ,     (. 4.5  )._

 ,  - ,    ?

----------


## saigak

> ,  - ,    ?


 ? .

----------


## .

- ,   . -          ,    :Smilie:

----------


## oksana.gromova83

-   2      PDF417   -   ?, - ?????

----------


## oksana.gromova83

> exel ,               2.     ,  2,        ,    3  2009       ???


     , 1     2 ???  ?

----------


## oksana.gromova83

,    ,      :Smilie:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## shoka

!            2009 .         54-.         .     ,    .   -      ?

----------


## Na28ta

.  -   ,         :Smilie: .       ,   ,     ...

----------


## .

.  ,   .

----------


## Na28ta

*.*,  ?    ...

----------


## .

*Na28ta*,      .    .   .   ,    ,      ?

----------

, ,        ?

----------

> , ,        ?


http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=321174

----------

...  1,2,3...     ?     ?          ?
         ...(. )...?

----------


## 1

:Embarrassment:   ,  .2     ,         ?        ?

----------


## .

> ..

----------


## 1

2,   1  090  100       ,              ,      ? 
 !!!!

----------

2008. 
    2009.  ,   2   "    "  -  ?   -    ,       ?

----------

, ,           ,      18.02.10,     06.02.10,   12.02.10 (  )???
,   -

----------

> 2008. 
>     2009.
>   2   "    "  - ? 
>   -    ,       ?


.



> 14. 
> 
> 1.         -  1   31  .
> 
> 2. **          31   ,   ,   1 , -  31   .

----------


## Myltik

> *Na28ta*,      .    .   .   ,    ,      ?


  -         ,    ,     :Big Grin:  
    (),     ,    ,   ,   ,   :Wink: 
   ,  -  ,    .
  -       ...

----------


## saigak

> ,  -  ,    .
>   -       ...


    ,     .

----------


## plushKa_61

> 2008. 
>     2009.  ,   2   "    "  -  ?   -    ,       ?

----------


## saigak

.  ,      2  2008 .

----------


## CEBEP

?

----------


## Na28ta

?!        ...

----------


## CEBEP

,

----------


## CEBEP

*Na28ta*,    ?

----------


## Na28ta

""-"   ",  ,   ,   ,     ...   ...

----------


## CEBEP

*Na28ta*,

----------


## Na28ta

:Smilie: .

----------

?

----------

?                  ....     ,      ,     ....

----------


## Andyko



----------


## .

**,

----------

,   ()   214?

----------


## pretty

, ,   1  ,   .       , ?     , , -  . ...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## CAHbI4

,    "   1  2010" ???

----------


## saigak

3- .

----------

!!!
 , ,             2? 
.

----------


## .



----------

)

----------


## Folia

,         ? 
    1?       ,      .   -    .      ?   .
      ,        .

----------


## Glaim

-  30.12.2009!!!    ? -        ,        ,    .
(    ,     ,       )    :Wow:

----------


## -

> !!!
>  , ,             2? 
> .
> .


  ?
  ?

----------


## .

.   ,   - 2

----------


## -

?     ?

----------


## _

-  ,    .     3-5   ?

----------


## shev1980

> -  ,    .     3-5   ?


,  .

----------


## _

, ..

----------


## Marino4ka-marina

> 8.          ,    .  -1151065 (    27.02.2006 N 30)    30 .    .          .        
> 
> 9.       ,    .  -1151046 ( 29.12.2007 N 163)    30 .    .          ,   - 1 .


:                    ?      ?

----------


## Na28ta

*Marino4ka-marina*,  .       :Smilie: .

----------


## Marino4ka-marina

2009  ???   ?

----------


## Na28ta

? ---. .   .     .     ,   . ,        ,    , ,         :Wow: .         ,   .        .

----------


## Marino4ka-marina

> ? ---. .   .     .     ,   . ,        ,    , ,       .         ,   .        .


      ?    ?             ""?

----------


## Na28ta

> ""


,     .   -1  ?  ,            (     , ,  , -    ...)      , ..          (     ).

----------


## Marino4ka-marina

*to Na28ta*       -1,       ...

----------


## Na28ta

,       .

----------


## llusy

> :
> . 3,4,5       ?


    ? .

----------

3., .4     ,    67

----------


## Lianka

,           1 ,    ?

----------


## plushKa_61

> ,           1 ,    ?


  .          .      ,  ....

----------


## .

.    .     .
    ()  2009 .        2009        2010.    ,       ?
   .   . .

----------


## Na28ta

.   http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=313125 .    .   .     ? (     ?) ,    ...  :Smilie:

----------

Если вы не писали заявление на упрощенную систему налогообложения (УСН) в налоговую, то у вас общая система (ОСНО). Отсюда вывод: вам надо было ежеквартально сдавать декларации НДС (для вас лично нулевые, т.к. деятельности не было). С ноября 2009 года это будет 20 января 2010г. за 4 квартал 2009г, 20 апреля 2010г. за 1 квартал 2010г., 20 июля 2010г. за 2 квартал 2010г. и 20 октября 2010г. за 3 квартал 2010г. (Итого вы не сдали 4 декларации по НДС - придется сдавать).

Еще вам надо будет сдавать декларацию 3-НДФЛ ежегодно до 30 апреля.

Еще до 30 апреля 2010г. вы должны были сдать декларацию по ЕСН за ноябрь-декабрь 2009г. 

ИП не представляют в налоговые органы отчетность, а тем более отдельно баланс, предусмотренную для юридических лиц. Из учетных регистров по окончании года в инспекцию подается для заверения книга учета доходов и расходов ИП до 30 апреля. 

Если вы писали заявление на упрощенную систему налогообложения (УСН) в налоговую, то до 30 апреля 2010г. вам надо сдать декларацию по единому налогу, уплачиваемому в связи с применением упрощенной системы налогообложения за 2009г.

К сведению, ИП, который начал свою деятельность в середине 4 квартала, не обязан за этот год подавать декларации 3-НДФЛ, ЕН по УСН и книгу учета доходов и расходов ИП - этот хвостик (ноябрь-декабрь 2009 года) приплюсовывается к 2010 году, и сдавать декларации 3-НДФЛ, ЕН по УСН и книгу учета доходов и расходов ИП будете только до 30 апреля 2011 года.

Если вы подтвердили свой статус плательщика ЕНВД, т.е. встали на учет в налоговом органе как плательщик ЕНВД (в срок не позднее 5 дней с начала осуществления этой деятельности), то вам должны были просчитать сумму налога за неполный квартал (например, зарегистрировались 15 ноября - вам посчитают с 15 ноября по 31 декабря 2009 г., и вам надо сдавать декларацию по ЕНВД за неполный 4 квартал) и далее ежеквартально. Если же часть из ОКВЭД попадает под ЕНВД, а часть не попадает, то у вас вообще раздельный режим налогообложения. Если на учет не вставали, то ЕНВД сдавать не надо. Только если задумаете начать работу на ЕНВД обязательно обратитесь в налоговую для подтверждения статуса плательщика ЕНВД. 

Независимо от системы налогообложения, ИП должен:
- сдать сведения о среднесписочной  численности работников за предшествующий календарный год; 
- отчитаться по уплаченным страховым взносам во внебюджетные фонды: за себя перед Пенсионным фондом до 1 марта года (т.е. раз в год), следующего за отчетным, по форме АДВ-11.
С 2010 года ИП должен будет отчитываться и перед ПФР о начисленных и уплаченных взносах в ПФР и в фонды ОМС.

И еще огорчу вас - штрафы за несвоевременную сдачу, а тем более за не сдачу отчетности нынче очень большие!

----------


## Andyko

** , 



> , ,       4 ,        3-,           -   (- 2009 )   2010 ,    3-,              30  2011


 ?


> 15  -    15   31  2009


    ?


> ,    ,


     ?


> ,


     ?

----------

У меня барахлит Клерк.ру - Форум
все записи выходят в таком виде:
 15  -    15   31  2009
Читаю только через свою почту. Пишите мне на нее.
tuganova2008@mail.ru

----------


## Andyko

?

----------

> ** , 
>  ?    ?     ?     ?


-    ,   1 ,                 (. 2 . 14   21  1996 .  129- "  "). 

-             .

-       .     ,      (9          ;     ;          ,    214.2 ;         ()     ,    2  212 ). 
            ,          (,      ).
      .   :      . ( , . 151),     -    ( , .173 .5),  ,     ( , . 174.1)
       .   ,               ,       (. 145  ).
             (    ,    ) .

-    -     ,     ,          .

----------


## Andyko

> ,   1 ,                 (. 2 . 14   21  1996 .  129- "  ").


         ;   ?



> 


    ,            ;        15  ?



> ...


   ,     ,

----------


## .

> 


 -?  -   ?    :Embarrassment:

----------


## Na28ta

,    ?!     ,  ", :    4  () 2009 .".       ,    ... ** , , ,    ...

----------

,    ,     (    )               .     ,    ,     . ,  ,       , ,         ,     .  ,  .

----------


## .

FAQ
        .        ,         . ,      ,        :Frown:

----------


## Na28ta

** ,    ,        .  ,    ,        :yes: .  Andyko      ( ,  ,     ),    . - -  -        ,    .           .

----------


## Andyko

** , ,    .      .

----------

.       , ..          (  - ),              .   2 ,  - .  .     .        -      .

----------


## .

,            :Frown:

----------

""    (    -  )

----------

